
Let's Free Congress - hunglee2
http://letsfreecongress.org/
======
gravypod
Wait a minute, that makes no sense. Where will this 100$ come from? This just
sounds like a way to make politicians richer out of the pocket of the average
joe.

~~~
ArtDev
It makes a ton of sense. This is how it works in Oregon.

The $100 comes out of what you owe in taxes.

~~~
gravypod
Yea but that's a law specifically designed to make politicians richer. It
seems backhanded to me.

------
ArtDev
So, this is already how it works in Oregon. Maybe you could point that out?

